#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) and Haldor Topsoe Design Practice

## joe3112

Can anybody please share KBR and/or Haldor Topsoe Design standards and practices.



With thanks,See More: KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) and Haldor Topsoe Design Practice

----------


## mhenna

this is the link for KBR design practise

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj_01

Dear mhenna
Thank you very much.

----------


## sharmeen

Thanks a lot

----------


## saverr

Thanks a lot for sharing. Anyone have Process Design Manuals / Guidelines for KBR or Topsoe ?

----------


## ted.rip@56

great , thanks a lot

----------


## kp2008

Thank and regards, could anyone upload on rapidshare or etc?

----------


## ccpjeff

Dear mhenna :
Great, thanks a lot.

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## Achilles

Pl upload process standards/ Guidelines....

----------


## omli

Thnx a lot
great work

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thnx a lot

----------


## ksj802003

upload process standards..

See More: KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) and Haldor Topsoe Design Practice

----------


## joe3112

mhenna,

Thanks for your quick reply, but these are not the "Design Guide" or "Process Design Manual", which most of us are searching for. It would be a great help, if yourself or some other member can please upload it.

----------


## Paldex

thankyou very much friend

----------


## OMID1351

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Andi

Thanks for kind sharing

----------


## mlippi

Thanks... well done.

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

EXCELLENT !!!! thank you very MUCH !!!!

----------


## unni

thanls

----------


## EHGebesy

Thanks

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## zubair1950

> this is the link for KBR design practise
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 
Link you supplied has expired please reupload

----------


## soloweber

please upload again.I need this book. Thanks in advance

See More: KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) and Haldor Topsoe Design Practice

----------


## goodman

> this is the link for KBR design practise
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear mhenna,

Thanks for your posting. Presently, the link is not having any file. Could you please upload gain so that those who want to download now can access it.
Regards,

goodman

----------


## mkhan

dear's 

given link is not working, can anybody again shear with us 
thanks in advance

----------


## Lennart

Anyone has design practice from Procter & Gamble, Unilever, Enkel, Palmolive? Please if someone has that, send me email Lennart_123@katamail.com or post a link.

Tanks in advance

----------


## processengineer1998

me to
processengineer1998@gmail.com

----------


## yashman

upload KBR standards as the link seems to be dead

----------


## kanankiri

> Can anybody please share KBR and/or Haldor Topsoe Design standards and practices.
> 
> With thanks,



Link is dead. Please kindly upload it again.

many thanks

----------


## Nabilia

KBR Docs.zip	  38.167 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

includes folders on...
Class A - Buildings and Architecture
Class C - Concrete and Foundations
Class E - Electrical
Class I - Instrumentation
Class K - Earthwork and Site Preparation
Class MB - Furnaces
Class MC - Exchangers
Class MD - Pressure Vessels
Class MF - Tanks
Class MJ - Rotating Equipment
Class ML - Special Equipment
Class MU - Utility Equipment
Class MV - Solids Processing Equipment
Class P - Piping, Systems, and Refractories
Class S - Structural Steel
Class V - Coating, Insulation, and Fireproofing

----------


## kanankiri

> KBR Docs.zip	  38.167 MB
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



wowwww, thank you nabilia

----------


## awayz_instr

can you  please share KBR and/or Haldor Topsoe Design standards and practices cannot find the file.

----------


## digdo

thanks you

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## awayz_instr

thanks a lot

See More: KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) and Haldor Topsoe Design Practice

----------


## dragonpvgas

thanks

----------


## M5416

Thanks

----------


## iancujianu6

Could you please reupload it again? The link is dead. Many thanks, iancujianu

----------


## bsm1581

Please any body can reload it, tanks in advance

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for the re- upload

----------


## amitprocess

Above link is expired, please upload it again..Thanks

----------


## acier58

Thanks a lot Nabilia.

----------


## OtHoVoNKAne

Could someone re-uploap de link? Please

----------


## varano

Please any body can reload it, thanks

----------


## saesoos5

Hello
Please sb reload it again.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## ambrolite

Please reload haldor Topsoe Design practice

----------


## jituparekh

Please re upload.



Thanks, jituparekhSee More: KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) and Haldor Topsoe Design Practice

----------


## yogacruise

Dear,

Could you upload at 4shared?thank you

----------


## jacksp

Please reupload the links...Thanks in advance

----------


## tessios

Link is dead. Is there anyone who can willing to share it once again?

----------


## engineer4207

Appreciate if some one can honour the request?

thanks

----------


## mechmohan26

anyone kindly reupload...

----------


## wq22030202

yeah, pls upload it again, much appreciated

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

KBR.rar 37.867 MB consist of :

Class A - Buildings and Architecture
Class C - Concrete and Foundations
Class E - Electrical
Class I - Instrumentation
Class K - Earthwork and Site Preparation
Class MB - Furnaces
Class MC - Exchangers
Class MD - Pressure Vessels
Class MF - Tanks
Class MJ -Rotating Equipment
Class ML - Special Equipment
Class MU - Utility Equipment
Class MV - Solids Processing Equipment
Class P - Piping, Systems, and Refractories
Class S - Structural Steel
Class V - Coating, Insulation, and Fireproofing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for the practices

----------


## gasoil

Thanks a lot Bro

----------


## ASG

Thanks a lot

----------


## jacksp

Thanks a lot.....

----------


## feng chzh

can anyone reupload the it again , when i download it , it always failed after it finished about 20%， so  can anybody help me to download or reupload the link

See More: KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) and Haldor Topsoe Design Practice

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank you very much for sharing such an interesting lot of files.... thanks

----------


## manifresh006

thx nice upload

----------


## linus

Thanks

----------


## jituparekh

Thank you very much.

----------


## haisam

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] link is working

----------


## yogacruise

could you upload at 4shared? thanks

----------


## tessios

How am I suppose to download?

----------


## tessios

please upload once again

----------


## chemengshan

thanks a lot for the sharing.

----------


## yogacruise

dear,

i  log on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  the file is not found? thank

----------


## khalid655

please reupload again link is dead thanks inadvance

----------


## hamid1469

plz reupload againmy bro



thanksSee More: KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) and Haldor Topsoe Design Practice

----------


## engineer4207

Please upload again any body.

----------


## khalid655

dear all,

please upload again thanks in advnace

----------


## khalid655

dear all,

please upload again thanks in advnace

----------


## engineer4207

please upload again

----------


## aidini

Could someone please upload them?

----------


## Maheen Ahmed

Dear Mhenna,

Thanks. Link mentioned in thread #2 is not working as file is not placed at ifile.it. Please again upload the file. If possible then upload it at 4shared.com.


Regards,
Maheen Ahmed.

----------


## Maheen Ahmed

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin ,

Thank you for sharing. Link mentioned in thread # 56 is dead. Please upload again data and if possible then upload it on 4 shared.com.

Regards,
MAheen Ahmed

----------


## notachance

Hello all. Here is a new link, enjoy.
*KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) Design Practice*
Class A - Buildings and Architecture
Class C - Concrete and Foundations
Class E - Electrical
Class I - Instrumentation
Class K - Earthwork and Site Preparation
Class MB - Furnaces
Class MC - Exchangers
Class MD - Pressure Vessels
Class MF - Tanks
Class MJ -Rotating Equipment
Class ML - Special Equipment
Class MU - Utility Equipment
Class MV - Solids Processing Equipment
Class P - Piping, Systems, and Refractories
Class S - Structural Steel
Class V - Coating, Insulation, and Fireproofing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jasr76

Thank you for sharing notachance

----------


## Febrianm9292

Thanks for your sharing notachance

----------


## jituparekh

A million thanks

----------


## Jeerapol

Many thanks, BRO...

See More: KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) and Haldor Topsoe Design Practice

----------


## yogacruise

Thank u

----------


## synthesis123

can somebody post it again. please.

----------


## mars_2008

Hello can you send me the process manual mars_2008@hotmail.fr

----------


## pyromaniac

The link is dead. Please share again.

----------


## tingtsing

anybody can share it again?

----------


## Mechen

I missed the download time, could you re-share again or sent to me (mechen002991@gmail.com), thanks in advance.

----------


## tingtsing

pls sent 1 copy to me tingtsing@gmail.com,thks

----------


## tingtsing

up to somebody see.

----------


## tingtsing

can somebody share it again?

----------


## tingtsing

can somebody share it again?

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Could some body re upload or send me to irwansyahnad@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## soloweber

Please upload again* the 4shared link is dead

See More: KBR (Kellog Brown & Root) and Haldor Topsoe Design Practice

----------


## tingtsing

can someone upload again all the  link is dead

----------


## tingtsing

need someone to upload it again *THKS.

----------


## bachik_syes@yahoo.com

Can you upload again the kbr design practise?

----------


## tingtsing

Can anyone share this practice again?

----------


## tanhieungo

upload again , please

----------


## khalid655

please upload again many thanks

----------


## tewes

Can anyone share this practice again?

----------


## anktrez

please reupload in mediafire..tks in advance

----------

